# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Πληροφορίες για φωτοβολταικά σε στέγες

## Drakopoulos

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!

Γνωρίζει κάποιος τι χρήματα μπορεί να εξοικονομήσει ένα φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα συνδεμένο με την Δεή στα 5kw -10kw και πόσο στοιχίζει;
Έχω δεί κάποια παραδείγματα εδώ http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=658 θα 'θελα όμως να δώ και άλλα παραδείγματα, 
υπάρχουν κάπου αλλού πληροφορίες;

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## soulhealer

10 κιλοβαττ υπολόγισε γύρω στα 50-60 χιλιάρικα κομπλέ..
μπαταρίες -ινβερτερ- πάνελ κλπ κλπ

----------


## soulhealer

τώρα αν θες να πουλήσεις ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ τότε αυτό κυμαίνεται από περιοχή σε περιοχή (λόγω διαφορετικής ηλιοφάνειας)..το πόσο θα σου πληρώνουν την κιλοβατώρα.. (ρώτα στη ΔΕΗ) αν και δεν νομίζω κάτω από 20 κιλοβαττ να κάτσουν να ασχοληθούν

----------


## Drakopoulos

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση!

Στο διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα χρειάζονται μπαταρίες;;;

Γιατί στο www.eshops.gr και συγκεκριμένα στις πληροφορίες εδώ http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...&productId=196 δεν αναφέρει μπαταρίες.

----------


## sakisp

οχι δεν χρειαζονται μπαταριες γιατι εχεις κανονικα συνδεση με τη δεη.

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια εχει κανει αιτηση κανενας για εγγατασταση? Ρωταω γιατι ενδιαφερομαι να βαλω και εγω.Ειμαι στον νομο αττικης.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> παιδιά έχει κάνει αίτηση κανένας για εγκατάσταση; Ρωτάω γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι να βάλω και εγώ. Είμαι στον νομό Αττικής.



Γειά σου* thomasskoy*,
μπορείς να μας πεις και λίγα στοιχεία από τους υπολογισμούς σου να καταλάβουμε πως και γιατί συμφέρει;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## antonis_p

το μονο που συμφέρει είναι να πουλήσεις ρεύμα στη ΔΕΗ. κάνεις συμβόλαιο μαζί τους για 25 χρονια. Υπολόγιζε απόσβεση μετά από 6 χρόνια. Άκουσα πως το εισόδημα που θα παίρνεις θα είναι αφορολόγητο.

----------


## CHRIS THE BUTCHER

παραδειγμα δικο μου:
σε στεγη 8χ3 περιπου 25τ.μ κοιταει νοτια(βασικο) με μετριας αποδοσης φ/β και να πουλαω ρευμα στη δεη συμβαση για ιδιωτες για 25 χρονια και με 55λεπτα την κ/ωρα αποσβεση σε 6 χρονια περιπου, το κοστος κατασκευης το πολυ 18.000ευρω με περιπου 3000κ/ωρες το χρονο αν θυμαμαι καλα.η συμβαση ειναι μονομερης, δηλαδη οποτε θες εσυ την σπας αν τυχον υπαρξει 2η, 3η εταιρια που να σου προσφερει πιο πολλα ευρω ανα κ/ωρα. συμφερει 100% αλλα μας τα χαλασε ο ημιυπαιθριος.....και τα εσοδα περιπου 2700/ετος ειναι αφορολογητα(προς το παρον....)

----------


## thomasskoy

παιδια και εγω για 0,55 εχω διαβασει οτι το πουλας ενω η δεη στο πουλαει 0,12 φετος.το 0,55 ειναι σταθερο και με συμβολαιο για 25 χρονια αλλα το 0,12 μπορει να αλαξει  :Confused1: .Ετσι οπως τα λενε πρεπει να συμφερει λογικα.Βεβαια μην περιμενετε τα τρελλα λεφτα αλλα ενα μηνιαιο εισοδημα απο 300 εως 600 ευρω απο οτι λενε.που κατα την γνωμη μου δεν με χαλαει καθολου.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ετσι οπως τα λενε πρεπει να συμφερει λογικα. Βεβαια μην περιμενετε τα τρελλα λεφτα αλλα ενα μηνιαιο εισοδημα απο 300 εως 600 ευρω απο οτι λενε.που κατα την γνωμη μου δεν με χαλαει καθολου.



 πόσα πρέπει να επενδύσω για να πάρω 300 μέχρι 600 το μήνα;

----------


## sakiselectronics

Σχετικά με τα διασυνδεμένα συστήματα φοτοβολταικών με ΔΕΗ  
Θα σε παραπέμψω στα PDF που σου στέλνω .
Χιάζετε αρκετή μελέτη το θέμα .

φιλικά
Αναστασίου Θανάσης 
sakiselectronics@yahoo.gr
Θα σου στείλω το PDF για το KAPE χωριστά

----------


## sakiselectronics

pdf kape Δεν ανεβαίνει στείλε μου e-mail

----------


## dal_kos

Καταρχάς να αναφέρω πως βγήκε καινούριος νόμος για τα  φωτοβολταικά τον ιούνιο, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν επιρεάζει και τα φωτοβολταϊκά στις στέγες. Τώρα από κει και πέρα, για την εγκατάσταση υπολογίζετε περίπου 10-15 τετραγωνικά ανά κιλοβατώρα σε δώμα[ταράτσα] και κάμποσα λιγότερα σε στέγη. Όσο αφορά το κόστος πάει περίπου 3 χιλιάδες η κιλοβατώρα και είναι κάπου 500 ευρώ ακόμα για την σύνδεση στη ΔΕΗ αν δε κάνω λάθος. Σίγουρα θέλει ψάξιμο τόσο νομοθετικά, όσο και τεχνικά, διότι αν τα φωτοβολταϊκά δεν είναι καλά θα αργήσουν να κάνουν απόσβεση. Επίσης προτιμήστε εταιρίες που θα υπάρχουν σε 10 χρόνια και όχι κινέζικες β' διαλογής, γιατί πρόκειται για ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ και όχι για αρπαχτή. Τέλος υπολογίζετε την ετήσια απόδοση περίπου 1300 kwh/kwp για κάθε έτος.
Δηλαδή ένα σύστημα ισχύος *1 κιλοβάτ* θα αποδώσει σε ένα χρόνο *1300 κιλοβατώρες*0,55 = 715 ευρώ*. Αυτά τα ποσά είναι *χονδρικά*. Επίσης να ξέρετε πως πρέπει να υπολογίζετε και τη συντήρηση, ενώ τα inverter έχουν MTBF περίπου 10 χρόνια, και τότε θα χρειαστεί είτε να το επισκευάσετε, είτε να το αλλάξετε. Τέλος έχετε υπόψη να ασφαλίσετε το σύστημα κατά καιρικών φαινομένων, δολιοφθοράς κλπ, καθώς αν γίνει μια στραβή και χρειαστεί να αντικαταστήσετε κομμάτια, αυτά θα είναι αρκετά ακριβά.

----------


## Πέτροs

Ρίξτε μιά ματιά σ αυτή τή σελίδα, αναφέρει χρήσιμα πράγματα:www.sunera.gr.
Πατήστε τό υπολογισμό κέρδουs πού αναφέρει καί συμπληρώστε τά στοιχεία πού ζητάει γιά νά δείτε τί ισχύ μπορείτε νά παράγετε καί τί κόστοs έχει.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Οι διαβουλεύσεις ολοκληρώθηκαν (links για περισσότερα στοιχεία):

1. Σχέδιο Νόμου "Επιτάχυνση της ανάπτυξης των Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών Ενέργειας ... "
2. "Τιμολόγηση της ενέργειας από φωτοβολταϊκά συστήματα"

Το υπουργείο: http://www.ypeka.gr/
Η σελίδα δημοσιεύσεως σχετικών νόμων: http://www.ypeka.gr/Default.aspx?tabid=506
Ο Νόμος 3851/2010 – ΦΕΚ Α 85/04.06.2010 Επιτάχυνση της ανάπτυξης των ΑΠΕ ...

Γνώμη: ψάχνουμε για πληροφορίες από την ΠΗΓΗ! (υπουργείο, εφορία κλπ.)

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## lastid

Μία ελαφρώς άσχετη ερώτηση: 
Έστω ότι είμαι ένας απατεώνας που έχει δύο οικόπεδα γειτονικά με ανεξάρτητες παροχές.
Στο Α οικόπεδο έχω συνηθισμένες οικιακές καταναλώσεις, ενώ στο Β εγκαθιστώ Φ/Β.
Τραβάω καλώδιο από το Α στο Β. Αγοράζω μέσω του Α ρεύμα από τη ΔΕΗ με 0,12 και το πουλάω μέσω του Β πάλι πίσω στη ΔΕΗ με 0,55, τάχα μου ηλιακή ενέργεια.
Πώς θα διασφαλιστεί η ΔΕΗ από απατεώνες σαν και μένα?

----------


## GeorgeVita

... και μια πιο πιθανή 'παρεκτροπή':

Εγκατέστησα σταθερό φωτοβολταϊκό σύστημα 5KW και το puss-αρα ("παντόφλα!") με καθρέπτες, tracker ή  έξτρα panels για αύξηση της ισχύος! Θα με ελέγξει κανείς;

Και ένα 'off-topic': Τα σταθερά συστήματα θα δημιουργούν πολύ δυνατές αντανακλάσεις σε ψηλότερα κτίρια (νοτιότερα). Μήπως ο 'αντιπρόσωπος του ήλιου' πρέπει να ασφαλιστεί και για αστική ευθύνη;

G

----------


## dal_kos

lastid, αυτό το έχουν σκεφτεί πολλοί, και δυστυχώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει. Είχα ακούσει μέχρι και για μικρή μονάδα diesel, μέσα σε Φ/Β πάρκο. Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου.
Τώρα όσο αφορά το πουσάρισμα με αύξηση της απόδοσης των *ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΪΚΩΝ*, GeorgeVita, δεν απαγορεύεται όσο η ενέργεια συνεχίζει να προέρχεται πράγματι από τα Φ/Β και όχι από πατέντες όπως αυτή του lastid. Η ΔΕΗ σου πληρώνει το ρεύμα που σου αγόρασε, και αν εσύ της παρέχεις περισσότερο ρεύμα, τότε θα στο πληρώσει. Βέβαια υπάρχει νομικό κενό στο θέμα της ισχύος, δηλαδή ότι αν εσύ εγκαταστήσεις στοιχεία 10KWh και με μηχανικούς τρόπους αυξήσεις τη πυκνότητα ηλιακής ενέργεια που δέχονται [καθρέφτες, κάτοπτρα, τρακερ] και τη φτάσεις στα 15-20 KW εκεί δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Πάντως με στοιχεία 5kw ονομαστικης, δε νομίζω να υπάρχει θέμα, όσο είσαι κάτω από το όριο των 10kw.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ευχαριστώ Κώστα!

Οσον αφορά τα οικονομοτεχνικά, υπάρχει πληροφόρηση για την 'εγγυημένη τιμή αγοράς' και το χρονικό διάστημα που θα ισχύει; Ο νόμος αναφέρει 25ετές συμβόλαιο και €0.55 αλλά δεν είναι σαφές αν είναι αρχική τιμή και ακολουθούν πιθανές μειώσεις λόγω μεγάλης προσφοράς.

Δεν αναφέρει βέβαια και αν επόμενος νόμος μπορεί να μεταβάλλει αυτές τις οικονομικές συμφωνίες (βλέπε έκτακτη ανάγκη δημοσίου με τα πρόσφατα 'μή αναμενόμενα' στα εργασιακά/συνταξιοδοτικά).

Το κόστος των εγκαταστάσεων (σύμφωνα με ξένα τεχνολογικά sites) αναμένεται να πέσει στα $1.2-1.5/Watt ενώ η απόδοση θα ανέβει σταδιακά από 10-13% σήμερα σε 20-25 ... 40% τα επόμενα 3-10 χρόνια.

Ο πιθανός επενδυτής πρέπει να τα βάλει όλα αυτά σε ένα φύλλο υπολογισμών για να ξέρει πόσο θα αξίζει η εγκατάστασή του τα επόμενα χρόνια.

Θα υπάρξουν φαντάζομαι στο μέλλον (γίνεται ήδη στην California) προγράμματα αναπαλαίωσης συστημάτων για τοποθέτηση νέων αποδοτικότερων. Το προβλέπει αυτό το συμβόλαιο;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## dal_kos

Θεωρητικά, ο νόμος λέει πως για 25 χρόνια η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει 0,55 ευρώ τη κιλοβατώρα, με αναπροσαρμογή της τιμής στον τιμάριθμο. Το θέμα είναι ότι όλα αυτά είναι θεωρητικά. Είναι τόσο σίγουρα, όσο σίγουρο ήταν ότι θα αποσύραμε τα αυτοκίνητα και θα παίρναμε επιδότηση κλπ. Γενικά λόγω ασυνέχειας των κυβερνητικών αποφάσεων δεν μπορείς να είσαι 100% σίγουρος. Πάντως αν η τιμή μείνει σε αυτά τα επίπεδα για τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια, κάνουμε απόσβεση του συστήματος, και μετά είναι "τι είχαμε-τι χάσαμε" η κατάσταση. [Εκτός βέβαια αν χρησιμοποιείς ίδια κεφάλαια, οπότε μπορεί εν τω μεταξύ να έχεις χάσει άλλες αγοραστικές ευκαιρίες.]

Τώρα σχετικά με τα φωτοβολταϊκά με 40% απόδοση. Έχουν ανακαλυφθεί από το 2005, αλλά μέχρι τώρα στην αγορά βλέπουμε στοιχεία που έχουν απόδοση μέχρι 20%. Γενικά το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο η απόδοση, αλλά και η απόδοση/κόστος αγοράς. Γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή τα ΦΒ με 20% απόδοση, κοστίζουν περίπου 1.5 φορά όσο τα πολυκρυσταλλικά με 12-14%, για ίδια απόδοση σε Watt εξόδου. Οπότε στη πραγματικότητα είναι ασύμφορα, αν δεν έχεις σημαντικό περιορισμό χώρου.

ΥΓ: Το συμβόλαιο, περιλαμβάνει μόνο αγορά από τη ΔΕΗ στα 55 λεπτά τη κιλοβατώρα. Το αν το σύστημά σου διαλυθεί ή όχι μέσα σε αυτά τα 25 χρόνια, δεν την αφορά τη ΔΕΗ, ούτε και θα σου κάνει κάποια έκπτωση για αυτό το λόγο. Γι' αυτό και είπα πως ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΑ πρεπει να τα ασφαλίσουμε.
Επίσης το συμβόλαιο είναι μονομερές, που σημαίνει πως ανα πάσα στιγμή, αν κάποια ιδιωτική εταιρία σου δίνει καλύτερη τιμή, μπορείς να κόψεις τη ΔΕΗ και να πουλάς σε εκείνη.

----------


## genesis

[QUOTE=dal_kos;375508]Θεωρητικά, ο νόμος λέει πως για 25 χρόνια η ΔΕΗ θα αγοράζει 0,55 ευρώ τη κιλοβατώρα, με αναπροσαρμογή της τιμής στον τιμάριθμο. Το θέμα είναι ότι όλα αυτά είναι θεωρητικά. Είναι τόσο σίγουρα, όσο σίγουρο ήταν ότι θα αποσύραμε τα αυτοκίνητα και θα παίρναμε επιδότηση κλπ. Γενικά λόγω ασυνέχειας των κυβερνητικών αποφάσεων δεν μπορείς να είσαι 100% σίγουρος. Πάντως αν η τιμή μείνει σε αυτά τα επίπεδα για τα επόμενα 7 χρόνια, κάνουμε απόσβεση του συστήματος, και μετά είναι "τι είχαμε-τι χάσαμε" η κατάσταση. [Εκτός βέβαια αν χρησιμοποιείς ίδια κεφάλαια, οπότε μπορεί εν τω μεταξύ να έχεις χάσει άλλες αγοραστικές ευκαιρίες.][QUOTE]

Θα πρότεινα να είμαστε λίγο πιο προσεκτικοί στις εκτιμήσεις και τα συμπεράσματά μας.
Η πληροφόρηση από την επίσημη πολιτεία είναι ήδη ελλιπής και αρκετά προβληματική, ας μην "θολώνουμε" εμείς περισσότερο το τοπίο.

Τίποτα από τα παραπάνω δεν είναι θεωρία μόνο. Όλα όσα αναφέρει η σχετική ΚΥΑ ισχύουν, τουλάχιστον για όσο θα υπάρχει Ελληνικό Κράτος!
Έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί αρκετές δεκάδες οικιακές εγκαταστάσεις σε όλη την Ελλάδα και ο ρυθμός εγκαταστάσεων και συνδέσεων είναι αυξανόμενος.
Η διασύνδεση γίνεται χωρίς πολλά προβλήματα και τα περισσότερα από αυτά εντοπίζονται σε - πού αλλού? - πολεοδομικά μικροζητήματα.

Οι συμβάσεις που υπογράφονται από φορείς της Ελληνικής Πολιτείας εννοείται ότι γίνονται σεβαστές στο ακέραιο (και από την Πολιτεία) και αν δεν συμβαίνει αυτό αναλαμβάνουν τα αρμόδια δικαστήρια μετά από προσφυγή του ενδιαφερόμενου.

Τα χρήματα με τα οποία "επιδοτείται" η ηλιακή kWh προέρχονται από το "ειδικό τέλος Α.Π.Ε." που πληρώνουμε όλοι όσοι καταναλώνουμε ηλεκτρική ενέργεια (δείτε εναν λογαριασμό της ΔΕΗ).
Αυτά είναι τα χρήματα που καταλήγουν στους παραγωγούς ΑΠΕ. Η ΔΕΗ είναι απλά ένας ενδιάμεσος φορέας - ο μοναδικός που έχει τεχνική ικανότητα διαχείρισης του δικτύου χαμηλής τάσης.

Εννοείται ότι μπορούμε να αυξήσουμε την απόδοση του Φ/Β συστήματος, αν μπορούμε (όποιος βρεί κάποιο τρόπο που αυξάνει την απόδοση χωρίς να αυξάνει δυσανάλογα το κόστος, να μας ενημερώσει το συντομότερο  :Cool: ).

Εννοείται ότι κάποιος έχει δικαίωμα να επισκευάσει το Φ/Β σύστημά του, αν πάθει κάποια βλάβη. Αρκεί βεβαίως να εξακολουθεί να πληρεί τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές του συστήματος για τις οποίες δεσμέυτηκε κατά τη διασύνδεση.

Η ΔΕΗ ξέρει πολύ καλά πόσο μπορεί να παράγει ένα Φ/Β σύστημα με τις τρέχουσες τεχνολογίες και γνωρίζει και τις σχετικές ανοχές. Για τους "έξυπνους", διατηρεί το δικαίωμα αιφνιδιαστικής αυτοψίας προκειμένου να διαπιστώσει την αρτιότητα του συστήματος. 

Τα φωτοβολταϊκά και τα περιφερειακά τους (inverters) είναι - αποδεδειγμένα - από τις πλέον αξιόπιστες και αποδοτικές διατάξεις.
Κινδυνεύουν περισσότερο από μέτριους εγκαταστάτες και κακής ποιότητας αναλώσιμα / περιφερειακά υλικά.
Ισχύει γενικά το "ότι πληρώνεις, παίρνεις"

Το μέσο κόστος είναι της τάξης των 4,5 ευρώ / Wp και η απόσβεση έρχεται σε 6 - 7 χρόνια για ένα σύστημα που είναι σωστά τοποθετημένο, με καλής ποιότητας υλικά, χωρίς σκιάσεις κλπ. Υπολογίζουμε έναν ακόμη χρόνο για να συμπεριλάβουμε και ότι απρόβλεπτο (στο μέτρο του λογικού) μπορεί να συμβεί μέσα σε μια 25ετία.
Ο inverter είναι μια ηλεκτρονική συσκευή. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι χαλάει, δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση. Μπορεί να επισκευαστεί με π.χ. 300 ευρώ.
Η παγκόσμια εμπειρία από τις εγκαταστάσεις της τελευταίας 20ετίας το αποδεικνύει αυτό.

Πολύ καλή επένδυση για όποιον έχει τα λεφτά να του "κάθονται" ή μπορεί να πάρει δάνειο χωρίς να πρέπει να "βάλει το κεφάλι του στο ντορβά".
Η απόδοση της επένδυσης είναι της τάξης του 15%.

----------


## jimk

το θεμα ειναι να επενδυσεις 50χιλ και να κανεις αποσβεση σε 7χρονια?δεν τα κλεινεις καλυτερα στην τραπεζα μεγαλυτερη αποδοση θα εχουν.ασε που στην 7ετια σιγουρα θα υπαρχουν και ζημιες...και οταν καποιος εχει δοση 50χιλ να μην περιμενει η ζημια(ες) να ειναι φτηνη.η καλυτερη λυση ειναι ο ανεμος προς το παρον,αλλα υπαρχουν αλλα κολληματα..

----------


## genesis

:Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1: 
Ποιά τράπεζα δίνει 15% επιτόκιο???
Πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι στη 7ετία θα υπάρχουν σίγουρα ζημιές που θα καταστρέψουν την επένδυση???
Ξέρεις κάτι που δεν ξέρουμε???

Επαναλαμβάνω, προσοχή στα συμπεράσματά μας...

----------


## jimk

κοιτα 15 δεν δινει αλλα με 50χιλ κλειστα ειναι περιπου 150 ευρω το μηνα ακουραστα...καπου 10χιλ σε 6 χρονια.ειναι φυσιολογικο να υπαρχουν φθορες σε συσκευες που δουλευουν σχεδον ολη την μερα.παντα δικη μου γνωμη αυτα που λεω.

----------


## dal_kos

genesis, συγνώμη αν δημιούργησα λάθος εντύπωση. Δεν λέω πως δεν το αγοράζει προς 55 λεπτά τη κιλοβατώρα ΤΩΡΑ, αλλά αμφισβητώ κατα πόσο αυτό θα ισχύει μετά από 25 χρόνια και δε θα έχει κριθεί ότι είναι ασύμφορο για το δημόσιο συμφέρον κλπ κλπ... Τελοσπάντων. Κάθε επένδυση ενέχει το ρίσκο της και τα φωτοβολταϊκά, το μόνο ρίσκο που έχουν [και δεν μπορείς να ασφαλίσεις] είναι η απώλεια της τιμής ουσιαστικά.

jimk αν έχεις το κεφάλαιο και το κρατήσεις διαθέσιμο, θα πάρεις ένα μικρό επιτόκιο καταθέσεων. Έστω ότι έχεις 45000 ευρώ [τόσο υπολογίζεται μια εγκατάσταση 10kw] και τα βάλεις σε κλειστό λογαριασμό. Στα 7 χρόνια θα πάρεις 45000*5%*7 χρόνια [ετήσιος τόκος 2250 ευρώ]. Θα πάρεις πίσω περίπου 15750 ευρώ, και θα έχεις διαθέσιμο το κεφάλαιό σου. Αντίστοιχα με τα φωτοβολταϊκά, θα είσαι στο 0, θεωρώντας πως την απόσβεση θα την κάνεις στα 7 χρόνια. Η διαφορά όμως είναι ότι αν δεν έχεις το κεφάλαιο και το σύστημα το κατασκευάσεις μέσω δανεισμού, τότε αποκτάς μια πάγια εισροή, που δεν θα μπορούσες να έχεις.

Επίσης μετά από 4 χρόνια, θα έχεις από τη τράπεζα 15750+4*2250 = 24750, ενώ από τα φωτοβολταϊκά θα είσαι πλέον στα 4*1300*10*0,55=28600, και θα τρέχεις με ρυθμούς 1300*10*0,55=7150-10%=6435 ευρώ το χρόνο[10% είναι περίπου η μείωση της απόδοσης του συστήματος στα 10 χρόνια]
Οπότε μιλάμε για μια επένδυση που συμφέρει σε βάθος χρόνου.

σ.σ. Για τον υπολογισμό, θεωρώ πως τα 2250 που παίρνεις κάθε χρόνο τα καταναλώνεις, οπότε δεν ανατοκίζονται.

*ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΟΥΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΕΝΔΥΣΗ ΣΤΑ ΦΩΤΟΒΟΛΤΑΙΚΑ.*

----------


## genesis

dal_kos
Το ρίσκο μπορεί να είναι παντού αλλού αλλά όχι στη τιμή. Ακριβώς επειδή αυτή θα ήταν η 1η αποτρεπτική "λεπτομέρεια" για τον επίδοξο επενδυτή, η σύμβαση είναι ΚΛΕΙΣΤΗ και δεν επιτρέπει σε κανένα από τα 2 μέρη να αλλάξει τους όρους της.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι τα χρήματα ΔΕΝ προέρχονται από κάποιο υπάρχον ταμείο. Τα βάζουμε όλοι "ρεφενέ" μέσα από τους λογαριασμούς ηλ. ενέργειας που πληρώνουμε. Αν κάποτε τοποθετηθούν πολλά Φ/Β και Α/Γ στην Ελλάδα, θα πληρώνουμε ένα σχετικά υψηλό "ειδικό τέλος ΑΠΕ" για να πληρώνεται η ενέργεια που θα παράγουν. Από εκεί "πιάνονται" διάφοροι για να πουν στο τέλος ότι "τις επενδύσεις σε ΑΠΕ θα τις πληρώσουμε ακριβά όλοι μας".
Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη συζήτηση....

jimk
Τα μηχανήματα αυτά είναι σχεδιασμένα να λειτουργούν συνεχώς και για πολλά χρόνια. Κάποιος ανέφερε παραπάνω ότι έχουν MTBF 10 έτη, το οποίο επαληθεύεται πανηγυρικά στη πράξη. Ενδεικτικά, το MTBF των οικιακών συσκευών TV είναι κάτω από 3 έτη!
Δεν διερωτώμαστε αν θα αντέξουν οι inverters και τα Φ/Β, αντέχουν αποδεδειγμένα!

----------


## leosedf

Ανέφερε κανείς οτι στα φωτοβολταΐκά η απόδοση πέφτει με τον καιρό?
Εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε η απεξάρτηση απ' τη ΔΕΗ καθώς έχω μεγάλη σκεπή προς νότο.

----------


## antonis_p

> Ανέφερε κανείς οτι στα φωτοβολταΐκά η απόδοση πέφτει με τον καιρό?



δεν ζουν και για πάντα. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν 30 χρόνια ζωή. Συνήθως 20-25.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι αλλα εγώ έχω αλλάξει πάνελ που ήταν παλαιότητας 5 περίπου χρονών επειδή είχε πέσει η απόδοση. Γιατί το κανουν αυτό άραγε.

----------


## JimKarvo

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο συμφέρει η πώληση ρεύματος στην ΔΕΗ..
Τα ηλιακά πάνελ, έοχυν μια θεωρία περί οικονομίας.. Πρέπει να μπεις σε μερικά "τρυπάκια" του να βγάζεις την τηλεόραση από την πρίζα, και χίλια άλλα δύο πράγματα..

Πραγματικά, νομίζω ότι τα PV είναι πολύ καλά για αυτόνομο σύστημα, ειδικά σε εξοχικά!

----------


## dal_kos

Η απόδοση μειώνεται 0,9-1% κάθε χρόνο. Τα "καλά" φωτοβολταϊκά έχουν εγγύηση απόδοσης 90% τα πρώτα 10 χρόνια και 80% μέχρι τα 25 τους. 
Αυτή τη στιγμή, μόνο η πώληση στη ΔΕΗ κάνει απόσβεση του φωτοβολταϊκού συστήματος σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα. Αλλιώς για μη διασυνδεδεμένο σύστημα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην προλάβεις να κάνεις καν απόσβεση.  :Unsure:

----------


## fra

Θα συμφωνησω και εγω με τον φιλο Dal_kos για την αποδοση, γιαυτο δινουν 80% και 90%.  Οι κινεζοι δινουν 5 χρονια εγγυση κατασκευης ενω οι γερμανοι 10, καποιοι δινουν και 12. Η αποδοση του ΦΒ μειωνεται με τον χρονο καθως ειναι ημιαγωγος και εχει μια φυσικη γηρανση οπως εχουν ολοι η ημιαγωγοι και ειδικα αυτοι που διαχειριζονται μεγαλη ισχυ. Εγγυση αποδοσης δινουν ολοι το ιδιο. Με μια επενδυση της ταξεως των 10kWp και με κοστος 35.000Ε (+ΦΠΑ) εχεις κανει την αποσβεση σε 5 χρονια περιπου και μετα για τα επομενα 20 εχεις ενα εισοδημα 7.500-8000Ε αφορολογητο και εγγυημενο (οπως εχουν σημερα τα πραγματα). Εγω δεν εχω δει καμια τραπεζα να σου δινει τοσα σε τοκους, αν ξερεται καποια πειτε και σε εμας ρε παιδια  :Wink: !!!!!Επειδη ειμαι στο χωρο των ΦΒ αρκετα χρονια οσοι κανουν τετοια επενδυση ειναι παρα πολυ ευχαριστημενοι και θελουν να κανουν και αλλες. Στην Γερμανια ολες οι ταρατσες και οι στεγες ειναι γεματες ΦΒ και εχουν και την μιση ηλιοφανεια απο εμας και εχουν και μικροτερη τιμη πωλησης της kWh.

----------


## antonis_p

είναι έτσι, στην Γερμανία που επισκεύτηκα την ίδια περιοχή μετά από 2 χρόνια, είδα πως πάρα πολλοί είχαν τοποθετήσεις ΦΒ στις σκεπές τους.

Το θέμα είναι πως οι δικές μας κυβερνήσεις είναι αναξιόπιστες. Αυριο, ανάλογα πως θα ξυπνήσουν, είναι ικανοί να αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα (απόσυρση, "λεφτά υπάρχουν" κλπ)

----------


## Panoss

> Το θέμα είναι πως *οι δικές μας κυβερνήσεις είναι αναξιόπιστες*. Αυριο, ανάλογα πως θα ξυπνήσουν, είναι ικανοί να αλλάξουν πολλά πράγματα (απόσυρση, "λεφτά υπάρχουν" κλπ)



Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα.

----------

